# Καναρίνια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Οργάνωση εκτροφής σε κλούβα!

## Gardelius

Καλησπερα.Ανοιγω αυτο το θεμα εδω, γιατι εχθες εψαχνα ολη νυχτα να βρω...κατι σχετικο να με καλυψει αλλα δεν,.. :Icon Rolleyes:  Οποτε, ξεκιναω τις αποριες μου. Ηθελα να ρωτησω σε πρωτη φαση αν απο μεμονωμενα κλουβια που εχεις τα πουλια (καναρια κοινα) , μπορεις να προχωρησεις σ αυτο που λεει το θεμα? Δηλαδη, επειδη διαβασα για την "καραντινα", φυσικα και δεν το ξερα, το ερωτημα ειναι πως γινεται η ακριβως αντιθετη διαδικασια.Ευχαριστω εκ των προταιρων. :Happy:

----------


## jk21

στην κλουβα θα τα εχεις μονο σε περιοδους μη αναπαραγωγης .μεχρι τελη γεναρη το πολυ .μετα χωρια αρσενικα θηλυκα .τωρα αν τα εχεις καιρο στην εκτροφη σου και εχει τηρηθει καραντινα .τα φερνεις κοντα τα κλουβια να γνωριστουνε και σιγα σιγα καθε 3-4 μερες προσθετεις και απο λιγα στην μεγαλη κλουβα και βλεπεις αν καποια αντιδρουν επιθετικα ή αμυντικα με ασχημο τροπο .αν ο χωρος ειναι μεγαλος δεν νομιζω να υπαρξει διεκδικηση του απο καποια

----------


## Gardelius

> στην κλουβα θα τα εχεις μονο σε περιοδους μη αναπαραγωγης .μεχρι τελη γεναρη το πολυ .μετα χωρια αρσενικα θηλυκα .τωρα αν τα εχεις καιρο στην εκτροφη σου και εχει τηρηθει καραντινα .τα φερνεις κοντα τα κλουβια να γνωριστουνε και σιγα σιγα καθε 3-4 μερες προσθετεις και απο λιγα στην μεγαλη κλουβα και βλεπεις αν καποια αντιδρουν επιθετικα ή αμυντικα με ασχημο τροπο .αν ο χωρος ειναι μεγαλος δεν νομιζω να υπαρξει διεκδικηση του απο καποια


*Ηδη ειναι ξεχωριστα, εδω και καιρο.Ομως, το ενα εχει μπει (μαλλον ειναι στο μεσω) πτερορροιας!! Αυτο, ξερω οτι σιγουρα ΔΕΝ μπαινει μαζι με αλλα.Οποτε, εγω ρωτησα, αν ηδη εχω τηρησει αυτο που αναφερεις, τοτε μπορω να βαλω τουλαχιστον 2? Γιατι αν βαλω ενα μετα δεν θα εχει θεμα με καθε "νεο" που μπαινει?
*

----------


## jk21

οταν τα πουλια ειναι σε πτεροροια δεν υπαρχει οτι καλυτερο (αρκει να εχει τηρηθει η καραντινα ) να μπουν σε μεγαλο ευρυχωρο κλουβι ολα μαζι

----------


## Gardelius

> οταν τα πουλια ειναι σε πτεροροια δεν υπαρχει οτι καλυτερο (αρκει να εχει τηρηθει η καραντινα ) να μπουν σε μεγαλο ευρυχωρο κλουβι ολα μαζι


_Οποτε, ακομη καλυτερα. Αυτο με βολευει. Να σαι καλα,Δημητρη!!!_

----------


## ninos

βαλε  τα στην κλούβα ειναι και η δικη μου γνωμη

----------


## Gardelius

*Παιδες,επανερχομεθα!!!!! Για πειτε ελαχιστες διαστασεις κλουβας για συνολο 5 καναρια!!! Σε πρωτη φαση ετσι,...* :winky:

----------


## οδυσσέας

για ποσο καιρο θα ειναι μαζι?

----------


## jk21

70 αρα κλουβα πτησης ή ντεξιον κατασκευη 70-90 ποντους

----------


## gianniskilkis

Ηλία καλημέρα ,εμένα η άποψή μου είναι κάθετη ότι δεν μπορεί να γίνει οργανωμένη εκτροφή και δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι όσο και να έψαξες , δεν βρήκες κάτι σχετικό ...  Όσα σου γράψαν τα παιδιά είναι συμβουλές άμα το αποφάσισες  και μόνο για να μην πάθεις ....  πανωλεθρία .  Σε κλούβα βάζουμε μόνο κατά την αναπαραγωγή τα μικρά , που επιβάλλεται !!! , και μετά την αναπαραγωγή για πτερόρροια βάζουμε μαζί και τα θηλυκά ή καλύτερα σε ξεχωριστό χώρο  ...  Τα αρσενικά  ( εκτός του ένα ή δύο δασκάλων που ποτέ  μα ποτέ με τα άλλα ) πάντα ξεχωριστά  σε δική τους κλούβα μόνο για την πτερόρροια και λίγη περίοδο μετά ,έως να τα βάλουμε  χωριστά στα  κλουβιά για προετοιμασία αναπαραγωγής... κάθε άλλο για μένα είναι λάθος και αργά ή γρήγορα θα σε φέρει σε δύσκολη θέση ...
*** Υπάρχει μια εξαίρεση να είσαι συνταξιούχος ,να μην πηγαίνεις καφενείο , να μην έχεις κοινωνική ή προσωπική ζωή  ώστε  να είσαι συνέχεια με τα πουλιά ,μα συνέχεια μέρα νύχτα.

----------


## jk21

ΓΙΑΝΝΗ ειμαι σιγουρος (γιατι ετσι ειχα καταλαβει σε αμεση συνομιλια μαζι του ) οτι μιλα για διαμονη σε εποχες που τα πουλια ειναι σε κλουβες πτησης

----------


## gianniskilkis

Δεν το κατάλαβα αυτό αλλά και πάλι Δημήτρη νομίζω ότι καλό θα ήταν τα παλιά θηλυκά να μην είναι μαζί με τα αρσενικά . Επιμένω όμως κατά την δική μου πείρα από παλιά τα καλά αρσενικά τους ένα δύο μαστόρους , δεν τους βάζεις ποτέ σε κλούβα με άλλα.

----------


## jk21

αν και θα τα πει ο Ηλιας δεν νομιζω να μιλαει για μια κλουβα αρσενικα θηλυκα .αν ναι διαφωνω και γω .επισης προς το παρον τουλαχιστον εχει ξεκινησει με καναρινια εμφανισης .σε αυτα δεν υπαρχει θεμα δασκαλων ...

----------


## Gardelius

> Δεν το κατάλαβα αυτό αλλά και πάλι Δημήτρη νομίζω ότι καλό θα ήταν τα παλιά θηλυκά να μην είναι μαζί με τα αρσενικά . Επιμένω όμως κατά την δική μου πείρα από παλιά τα καλά αρσενικά τους ένα δύο μαστόρους , δεν τους βάζεις ποτέ σε κλούβα με άλλα.





> αν και θα τα πει ο Ηλιας δεν νομιζω να μιλαει για μια κλουβα αρσενικα θηλυκα .αν ναι διαφωνω και γω .επισης προς το παρον τουλαχιστον εχει ξεκινησει με καναρινια εμφανισης .σε αυτα δεν υπαρχει θεμα δασκαλων ...


*
Παιδες, κατ αρχην να σας ευχαριστησω για τις απαντησεις. Δεν τιθεται κατ αρχην θεμα αρσενικα + θηλυκα μαζι, γιατι πολυ απλα υπαρχει μεχρι την ωρα ενα και μονο θηλ.Αυτη τη σκεψη μου,την κανω προς ενημερωση και σε καμια περιπτωση δεν ξερω αν τελικα θα προχωρησω, τουλαχιστον αμμεσα! Όντως, υπαρχει μια προσπαθεια εκτος απο τα κοινα που εχω τωρα, να ξεκινησω και με χρωματος! Σιγουρα θα ναι ξεχωριστα και δεν θα εχουν καμια σχεση τα μεν με τα δε.Η λογικη του ερωτηματος ειναι (εκτος περιοδου αναπαραγωγης), να μπορει να γινει ¨μαζεμα¨της εκτροφης και να μην εχω πολλα κλουβια ΑΝ δεν χρειαζεται.*

----------


## Gardelius

Αυτη πως σας Φαινεται για να ξεκινουσα??   :Rolleye0012:

----------


## geog87

Ηλια επειδη με μπερδευουν λιγο αυτες...ειναι μια που ειναι ενιαια ενας οροφος ολο και αλλη που ακριβως στη μεση χωριζει δηλαδη 2 οροφοι!!!αυτη με τους δυο οροφους θεωρω οτι ειναι σουπερ!!!!

----------


## COMASCO

> Ηλια επειδη με μπερδευουν λιγο αυτες...ειναι μια που ειναι ενιαια ενας οροφος ολο και αλλη που ακριως στη μεση χωριζει δηλαδη 2 οροφοι!!!αυτη με τους δυο οροφους θεωρω οτι ειναι σουπερ!!!!


 



κατι τετοιο πρεπει να λες...

----------


## geog87

ναι Αλεξανδρε αυτο εννοω!!!πιστευω πως θα τον εξυπηρετησει καλυτερα απο την αλλη κλουβα που εδειξε!

----------


## Gardelius

> κατι τετοιο πρεπει να λες...


Ναι κατι τετοιο...αλλα δεν ξερω αυτη τι διαστασεις εχει..Μαλλον ειναι και χωρισμενη απ οτι μπορω να δω...ποσο τι βρηκες και απο που??





> Ηλια επειδη με μπερδευουν λιγο αυτες...ειναι μια που ειναι ενιαια ενας οροφος ολο και αλλη που ακριως στη μεση χωριζει δηλαδη 2 οροφοι!!!αυτη με τους δυο οροφους θεωρω οτι ειναι σουπερ!!!!



Αυτη, ειναι ενιαια!!!! Αλλα μπορω να κανω ...και τα <δικα μου> πατεντα ...ωστε να χωρισει.... :winky:

----------


## geog87

Ηλια αποτι θυμαμαι πανω κατω ιδια τιμη εχουν και οι δυο και επισης σαν διαστασεις νομιζω ειναι παλι σχεδον ιδιες!!!αν θες να μαστορεψεις αλλο καπελο!!!!  :winky:

----------


## jk21

ΗΛΙΑ αστα και τα δυο .ειναι στενα για κλουβα πτησης για καναρινια  .τι να το κανεις το υψος οταν ειναι γυρω στους 60 π (διαστασεις 168 x 60 x 60cm* )* 




εδω θα πας 

176.5 x 100 x 60cm

μου ειχες πει οτι ειχες ρωτησει και ειναι λειωμενες .θα βαλεις στην μεση χωρισμα λαμαρινα και θα το χωρισεις στα δυο και για υποστρωμα θα εχεις pellets απο συμπιεσμενο πριονιδι που βαζεις απο την πορτα το χερι σου και το αλλαζεις .κατω απο το πριονιδι ειδικο πλαστικο δαπεδο (αστο σε μενα ξερω τι και που )   για να μην λερωνει η λαμαρινα ,που οταν αλλαζεις πελλετς θα τυλιγετε ρολο ,θα το βγαζεις και με ελαχιστο νερο θα γινεται τζι τζι 

αν θα παρεις κλουβα ,να ειναι κλουβα ! αυτην την εχει και ο βασιλης ο χχχ

απο κει και περα το ιδανικο αλλα καπως ακριβοτερο ονομαζεται κλουβα geam

 191.5 x 86 x 57.5cm

----------


## Gardelius

Καλημερα!!! Σ ευχαριστω για τις Πληροφοριες Δημητρη! Ομως, πολυ σωστα απο διαστασεις, επειδη θελω ¨να ειναι πτησης¨ πρεπει να εχουν <μηκος>!!!! Δεν σκεφτηκα αυτο...ειναι σημαντικος παραγων,..αλλα που και απο τιμες δεν μου ανεφερες...?

----------


## jk21

Βρε ηλια δεν ημασταν στην εκθεση και  σου ειπε καποιος 20% κατω απο τις λιανικες ; για κοιτα το προσπεκτους .ολες τις εχει μεσα .απλα στην ιστοσελιδα η 60αρα με το χωρισμα εκει εχει ελλειψη .αλλου υπαρχει .

παντως η μεγαλη η μπλε χωρις χωρισμα απο οτι βλεπω *η κανονικη τιμη* λεει 165 και η πρασινη μεγαλη 245 .αυτη που σου λεγανε τα παιδια στα 128 αλλα για μενα δε λεει να δωσει 30 ευρω παρακατω για τοσο στενη κλουβα .προτιμω 2 -3 90αρες σαν του mitsman που δενει η μια πανω απο την αλλη με τιμη λιανικης (περα απο εκπτωσεις ) στα 34.5 απο οτι βλεπω

 90 x 43.5 x 34.5cm 




* για να μην παρεξηγηθω ,το που και το πως δεν θα ηθελα προσωπικα  να το πω ουτε με πμ σε αλλα μελη

----------


## Gardelius

ΟΚ!! Απλα, ειπα μηπως υπηρχε καποια αλλη εναλλακτικη!!  ::  Το θεμα ειναι καθαρα, προσωπικο και ενημερωτικο, με την εννοια που το εθεσα....Το οτι δηλ. σε περιοδο αναπαραγωγης, που θα πρεπει να ειμαι ετοιμος, ειναι καλα για ¨πτησης¨μια <ευρυχωρη> κλουβα...κλουβα ή μηπως κανεις και δουλεια σου μια χαρα και με 90αρα!!!! Πιστευω, εν τελει οτι σε νεοσσους δεν θα ναι ασχημα και αυτη για την εκγυμναση τους..

----------


## ninos

Για κλούβες έψαχνα και εγώ κάνα 3μήνο. Είχα δει και τις συγκεκριμένες που αναφέρετε παραπάνω, αλλά δεν μου άρεσαν διότι τελικά περισσότερο ο όγκος τους παρά το καλό τους. Έχουν περισσότερο ύψος παρά πλάτος και αυτό ήταν ένα απο τα αρνητικά τους για εμένα. 

Τελικά, είχα καταλήξει σε αυτές τις 2 που παραθέτω παρακάτω, με κάποιες μικρές αλλαγές όμως. Η πρώτη (μπλε) να γίνει δυόροφη και η δεύτερη (άσπρη) πιο πλατιά με δυνατότητα χωρίσματος στην μέση. 

Λόγο όμως της τιμής τους, τελικά έφτιαξα μόνος μου

----------


## Gardelius

> Για κλούβες έψαχνα και εγώ κάνα 3μήνο. Είχα δει και τις συγκεκριμένες που αναφέρετε παραπάνω, αλλά δεν μου άρεσαν διότι τελικά περισσότερο ο όγκος τους παρά το καλό τους. Έχουν περισσότερο ύψος παρά πλάτος και αυτό ήταν ένα απο τα αρνητικά τους για εμένα. 
> 
> Τελικά, είχα καταλήξει σε αυτές τις 2 που παραθέτω παρακάτω, με κάποιες μικρές αλλαγές όμως. Η πρώτη (μπλε) να γίνει δυόροφη και η δεύτερη (άσπρη) πιο πλατιά με δυνατότητα χωρίσματος στην μέση. 
> 
> Λόγο όμως της τιμής τους, τελικά έφτιαξα μόνος μου



Στελιο,ειναι λογικο και επομενο αυτο που ειπες,...λογω τιμης !!!!!  Ειναι το βασικο, αλλα ελα μου που ενω μπορω να φτιαξω, δεν ειναι και τοσο δυσκολο, δεν το πηρα αποφαση!! Θα το μελετησω λιγακι ακομα, αν ειδες και πιο πανω στο ποστ που ειπα αυτο για τις 90ρες!! δεν ξερω,..ποια ειναι η αποψη σου!!?

----------


## jk21

Για κλουβες πτησης ειτε ως ανεση ειτε ως ομορφια ειτε ως εναλλακτικη χρηση (εχεις ακομα μια αγγελια που ζητας να σου χαρισουν καρδερινουλα εκτροφης και ποτε δεν ξερεις ...)  οι μεγαλες που ανεφερα στο ποστ 21 ειναι ιδανικες .εγω θα επαιρνα την μπλε και θα εβαζα απλα χωρισμα  .γιατι εχουν ευρυτερα ογκο . αν πιεζεσαι ομως οικονομικα ή αν θελεις να φτιαξεις κατι δικο σου ,τοτε παιρνεις την 90αρα ζευγαρωστρα ή φτιαχνεις κατι δικο σου (αντιστοιχα ) και εισαι και παλι ωραιος

----------


## mitsman

Ποτε ξανα πολλα πουλια μαζι σε μεγαλη κλουβα..... ποτε ξανα.... λιπος ασθενειες αδυναμα πουλια.... και πολλα αλλα....

παρε τις 90αρες και υπολογιζε 3 πουλια ανα κλουβι για τον χειμωνα, ακομη καλυτερα 2 πουλια!!!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> 176.5 x 100 x 60cm
> 
> μου ειχες πει οτι ειχες ρωτησει και ειναι λειωμενες .θα βαλεις στην μεση χωρισμα λαμαρινα και θα το χωρισεις στα δυο και για υποστρωμα θα εχεις pellets απο συμπιεσμενο πριονιδι που βαζεις απο την πορτα το χερι σου και το αλλαζεις .κατω απο το πριονιδι ειδικο πλαστικο δαπεδο (αστο σε μενα ξερω τι και που )   για να μην λερωνει η λαμαρινα ,που οταν αλλαζεις πελλετς θα τυλιγετε ρολο ,θα το βγαζεις και με ελαχιστο νερο θα γινεται τζι τζι


αυτο το κλουβι εχω κι εγω για τα lovebirds μου και ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημενος! Δημητρη(jk21) αυτην την ιδεα για το χωρισμα με λαμαρινα την εχω σκεφτει κι εγω αλλα δεν ειναι εφικτη διοτι η σχαρα ειναι αποσπωμενη και ειναι στερεωμενη στη μεσαια βεργα που βλεπεις στο μπροστινο μερος του κλουβιου.. παω στοιχημα οτι δεν καταλαβατε τι εννοω.. θα σας δειξω αυριο με φωτογραφιες απο την δικη μου κλουβα και θα σας το εξηγησω αναλυτικα!

----------


## Gardelius

> Ποτε ξανα πολλα πουλια μαζι σε μεγαλη κλουβα..... ποτε ξανα.... λιπος ασθενειες αδυναμα πουλια.... και πολλα αλλα....
> 
> παρε τις 90αρες και υπολογιζε 3 πουλια ανα κλουβι για τον χειμωνα, ακομη καλυτερα 2 πουλια!!!


Μολις τωρα ειπα να διαβασω για  πολλοστη φορα αυτο Δημιουργία κλούβας!!! Δεν ξερω, αλλα σαν να το σκεφτομαι και να κανω κατι μονος!!! Εχεις δικιο παντως σ αυτα που λες Δημητριε, αλλα δεν θα εχω πολλα και ανεξελεγκτα!!! Ειναι κατι που δεν θελω, απλα κανω τα κουμαντα για τα ζευγαρωματα!!! Το πολυ, 2 ζευγαρια..θα δω ακομα δεν ξερω. Αλλα και σ αυτο με τις 90αρες δεν ειναι καθολου ασχημο!!  :winky:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> η σχαρα ειναι αποσπωμενη


εννοω το μπροστινο μερος της κλουβας απο οπου ειναι και οι πορτες.

----------


## mitsman

σκεψου απλα και μονο οτι με 235 που κανει η κλουβα που σου λεει ο Μητσος κ ειναι η μονη που αξιζει, παιρνεις 6 ζευγαρωστρες 90αρες και ποτιστρες με μπιλιες!!! χαχαχαααχα

----------


## jk21

η συγκεκριμενη που λεω (η μπλε ) αν τελικα ειναι εφικτο να χωρισθει (δεν θυμαμαι ...νομιζω ο ηλιας πρεπει να ειχε ρωτησει για μεταφορα και του ειχαν πει οτι ειναι λυομενη ) και να γινουν δυο οροφοι (ας δουμε τι θα μας πει και ο νικος αυριο για το που υπαρχει προβλημα )  εχει 165 πριν την οποια εκπτωση .καθε οροφος θα εχει 75 π υψος .η 90αρα εχει 45π  .αν ειναι να βαλει σε καθε οροφο  5 μικρα μια χαρα ειναι και η 90αρα .αλλα αν αρχισουν τα ζευγαρια του να γεννοβολουν ( 2 θα κρατα μονο καθε χρονο; εστω  .ακομα και αυτα σε 3 γεννες θα βγαζουν 5 πουλακια το λιγοτερο το καθενα ,αρα 10 συνολο ) που θα βαζει τα μικρα; ακομα και να δινει τα περισσοτερα μεχρι να μεγαλωσουν και να δει ποια ειναι αρσενικα και ποια θηλυκα για 3-4 μηνες θα τα εχει κοντα του ... δεν καταλαβαινω το λογο γιατι ενας ευρυχωρος χωρος (δεν μιλω σε καμμια περιπτωση για ενιαια κλουβα )  ειναι απαραιτητα και επικινδυνος για ασθενειες και παχυνση ,αλλα τα σκεφτεται ,τα σταθμιζει και παιρνει αποφασεις .μπορει η 90αρα να στηριζεται η μια πανω στην αλλη αλλα προσωπικα αν τις χρησιμοποιουσα θα ηθελα να εχω ενα ντεξιον ή ξυλινα εστω ραφια να τις εχω ανεξαρτητα .αυτο ειναι ενα επιπλεον κοστος

----------


## moukou

εγω παιδια εχω αυτην στο ποστ 17.την αγορασα 130ευρω απο ενα σαιτ με τετοια ειδη ελληνικο.εχει χωρισμα στην μεση.βασικα δεν νομιζω οτι κανει για καναρινια γιατι ειχα μεσα παραδισακια και απλα εκαναν μια μικρη πτηση.εχει διαστασεις 60χ60χ1,78υψος.

----------


## ninos

κατ' εμένα, 

οι ζευγαρώστρες σαν την παρακάτω, συμφωνώ οτι είναι πολύ πρακτικές και αναμφισβήτητα πολύ πιο οικονομικές,  αλλά εμένα προσωπικά δεν μου αρέσουν, ίσως γιατί δεν έχουν το ανάλογο ύψος και αυτό γιατί ο πάτος τους είναι αρκετά ψηλά. 

Όπως μπορείς να ζευγαρώσεις εδώ, το ίδιο φαντάζομαι μπορείς να ζευγαρώσεις και στην μπλέ κλούβα, βάζοντας χωρίσματα. Γιαυτό επιμένω οτι πρέπει να πάρεις κλούβα που να μπαίνει οπωσδήποτε χώρισμα στην μέση. Εαν πας σε κάποια σαν την μπλε που σου έβαλα παραπάνω, μπορείς να  την κάνεις 2οροφη και θα έχεις 4 μεγάλα κλουβία.  Στα 2 επάνω βάζεις τα ζευγάρια με πλαστικο μη διαφανές  χώρισμα και απο κάτω τα μικρά σου, όταν έρθει η ώρα. 


Για να μην το παίζω έξυπνος, εγώ πέρυσι ζευγάρωσα τα πουλάκια σε ανάλογη ζευγαρώστρα σαν την παραπάνω και μόλις μεγάλωσαν τα πουλάκια τα έβαλα στην κλούβα. Δεν ήταν ακόμα έτοιμη. Φέτος όμως, θα επιχειρήσω αυτό που σου αναφέρω με τα χωρίσματα. Δεν μπορώ όμως να καταλάβω τι διαφορά θα έχει με την ζευγαρώστρα, αφού το κάθε ζευγάρι θα έχει τον χώρο του και θα προσφέρουμε στα μικρά άπλετο χώρο για εξάσκηση.

----------

